# cheap Carbide Burrs from HF



## okiebugg (Sep 26, 2011)

I was dinking around on their webpages today and found a set of 20 Carbide Burrs for $4.00. I have used them for many years but not at this price.


http://www.harborfreight.com/20-piece-solid-carbide-micro-bit-grab-bag-44924.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=3911a&utm_source=1002


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 27, 2011)

I purchased a set and the first 3 I used broke and the rest of them went into the trash. But, I may not know how to best use them. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## okiebugg (Sep 27, 2011)

*Problems?*



its_virgil said:


> I purchased a set and the first 3 I used broke and the rest of them went into the trash. But, I may not know how to best use them.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 
Although I have had a few break out of each set, it hasn't been much of a problem because of the price per each. They are rather fragile, so you can't horse them.........JIM


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sorry! I put a HF cast drill bit all the way through my left hand. It took years to regain the use of all the fingers on that hand.

I am admittedly an ANTI Harbor Freight guy (nearly lost my life yutzing with a $60 paint pot, Finally bought a REAL one, used for $190). BUT, that experience made me a much more savvy shopper. I usually buy the very best quality that I can afford.

WHEN i have failures, I take great pride in knowing that it was, indeed, ME that FUBAR rather than the failure of a cheap tool. HF is my "goto" guys for tarps, zip ties and ultrasonic cleaners (their best USC is $80, a real one is $900, so I can take a few risks, there).

As Guido, my attorney says, "When you do finally blow your head off playing with crap, who's your wife gonna sue to survive? Harbor Freight, Not!"

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 27, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> I purchased a set and the first 3 I used broke and the rest of them went into the trash. But, I may not know how to best use them.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



If you are on good terms with your dentist, ask him/her to save you the used dental bits.They often retire them after only one use for hygienic reasons.  My dentist gives me all I can use. The diamond bits don't work well on wood, but they are great on metal.  The rest are carbide and work great.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased a set and the first 3 I used broke and the rest of them went into the trash. But, I may not know how to best use them.
> ...


 

Exactly! AND...if you are as cheap as me, your dentist will give you the name of his or her "lab guy". For a nice pen, the lab guy will give you all the used bits for porcelan, those do very nicely on wood, too! Your dentist is your friend...keep saying it until you believe it!


----------



## sbwertz (Sep 27, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> > its_virgil said:
> ...



Dang!  I didn't think of that.  And he is right next door to the dentist and I have done computer work for him.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 27, 2011)

These carbide bits are extremely brittle as long as you do not force them they will last a long time,  Try to hurry and they are goners.  Bump them against something, and they will snap in a heart beat.  Are they worth $4, to me they are, carving extremely small items takes this type of bit.


----------

